# cpt 52352, 52332



## cynthiaj54 (Nov 5, 2009)

Please help- I am getting a denial for billing  52352 and 52332.  They don't want to pay for 52332 (stent placement). I am unsure whether a 59 modifier is appropriate on the 52332.  There on no CCI edits on these two procedures.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Nov 5, 2009)

Could you explain the situation a little better?  Why was the stent placed?  Was it placed in the same ureter the stone was removed from?


----------

